# Tradbow Rabbit Hunt- Now THAT was fun!



## jerry russell (Feb 1, 2014)

Just wanted  to say a big thank you to all the folks that made it out to the Deer Creek Traditional Rabbit hunt. I have been to a ton of trad gatherings over the years but this ranks up there as one of the most fun. We laughed, chased rabbits, played some fun shooting games, shot about a million arrows and ate more great food than we should have. I got to meet so many folks from this forum that came out to visit. I will get all the pictures together tonight and post them up asap.  

We pretty much started at daylight and the last folks left as darkness was approaching. Lots of plans were made for next year and I am already looking forward to it.

A special thanks to the members of Deer Creek Traditional bowhunting club and James (GTfisherman) for helping to pull this off. 

Side note: Someone left a pair of Muck boots and a camo jacket at camp. I will have them with me at NGTA tomorrow.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Feb 1, 2014)

Thank you for hosting the shoot today Jerry! I had a blast and as always it was great to hang out with this great group of traditional archers and make some new friends. I can't wait until the next one. Thank again!

Robert - aka 2wheelfoster


----------



## ngabowhunter (Feb 1, 2014)

My daughter and I had a great time today. Thank you to everyone that put this together.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks for hosting the shoot today Jerry,  it was a hoot! the camo jacket is mine, please give it to any one who can bring it to the state shoot,& I'll get it there.  thanks again to all who made it happen. Good Times!


----------



## PassingThrough (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks so much Jerry and everyone that had a hand in today's hunt. We had so much fun. You can't top having so many like minded folks together at the same time doing what we love. I'm already looking forward to the next one!


----------



## Carl Cooke (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks a ton Jerry for letting me come with the camps today I learned a lot from watching you and others on what to do, going to try to find a little lighter bow to shoot until I get better.(#55 isn't the best choice for the first recurve) but I had a ball , thanks


----------



## Al33 (Feb 1, 2014)

Charlie, Doug, and I continued to have a good time on the way home just reminiscing about all the fun we had during the day. Charlie showed me a few pic's of the tiny mouse you hammered Jerry and I hope Charlie gets them posted up here for all to see.

Yes sir, it was a great day for sure hanging out with some great folks. Thanks again for hosting it and to William and his pigmy beagles.

BTW, the Muck boots are mine and I will get them at the NGT shoot tomorrow. Thanks!!

Congrat's to Charlie2arrow for winning the shootout!! Good shootin' Charlie!!

Thanks to all who brought vittles for the lunch, it was awesome!!


----------



## Tlingit Archer (Feb 1, 2014)

I had a great time! I got to see an armadillo while taking a picture up in a tree. (I have never seen one before, only in pictures) I ran over to shoot it, but dad advised me not to because it was across the creek and there would be no return for my arrow...


----------



## gtfisherman (Feb 1, 2014)

Today was just awesome. It's amazing to me how much fun this group of people is. From Barry's hat to Al's sharp shooting a pvc pipe to Jerry's mouse killing... It's all fun!

You guys keep an ear to the ground for next year. We'll be at it again. These are truly FUN hunts!!!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Feb 1, 2014)

What a Crew.  Can't wait to see more pictures.mike


----------



## jerry russell (Feb 1, 2014)

A little picture slide show...


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks for a great time. Beautiful day, great bunch of folks, way to much food, and a few rabbits on the run. Special thanks to Jerry and crew, including the rabbit dog man who bucked many a briar while trying to provide each of us the opportunity to miss a rabbit.


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 1, 2014)

Fantastic pictures!!!!  and I loved the video!!!


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Feb 2, 2014)

I would like to say thank you again. I appreciate everyone who made this hunt possible. This was my sons first rabbit hunt with beagles and I am glad to have spent it with you guys. I know you want believe this, but he has been talking about this rabbit hunt for two weeks now. Thanks to everyone  shane


----------



## jerry russell (Feb 2, 2014)

Shane Whitlock said:


> I would like to say thank you again. I appreciate everyone who made this hunt possible. This was my sons first rabbit hunt with beagles and I am glad to have spent it with you guys. I know you want believe this, but he has been talking about this rabbit hunt for two weeks now. Thanks to everyone  shane



Shane,
Seeing all those kids out there running after rabbits is what made the hunt so special for everyone. At one point, as we had a rabbit coming in at any second, I looked down that line of young archers. The look of anticipation and joy on there faces was priceless. As we played those archery games you could just hear laughter ringing out around camp.

The special folks at this event were those that brought their sons and daughters along with other children.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 2, 2014)

Looks like a great time was had by all.


----------



## jerry russell (Feb 2, 2014)

Just a thought... If anyone has pictures they would like added to the slide show just send them to me at: stickbowjerry@hotmail.com and I will put as many as possible on the edited version.
I know there is a charging mouse photo out there somewhere...


----------



## NavyDave (Feb 2, 2014)

Looks like y'all had a great time!


----------



## Carl Cooke (Feb 2, 2014)

On that first rabbit didn't you get a video Mr. Jerry? and thanks again for letting me come


----------



## AnAvidArcher (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks for hosting this, my dad and I both had a great time and enjoyed the food, friendly faces and the shooting. Thanks again


----------



## tradhunter98 (Feb 2, 2014)

Awsome job guys.. I'm sure Nila an Reba (the dogs) did good! I hope to make it next year!


----------



## Red Arrow (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks Jerry for the use of your club.  We had a great time.  looking forward to the next one.

Lee


----------



## bell77 (Feb 6, 2014)

i didnt know Doug Bell could squat down low enough to shoot between his legs.


----------



## Clipper (Feb 6, 2014)

It is good to see all the youngsters in that picture.  Sorry I had to miss this one as I was really looking forward to hearing some beagles run.  Thanks for hosting, Jerry.


----------

